
Ask HN: What are your favorite posts on the Internet? - pensel
I find these posts very useful...what are your favorites?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.samaltman.com&#x2F;how-to-be-successful<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;steveblank.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;09&#x2F;22&#x2F;how-to-build-a-web-startup-lean-launchpad-edition&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.samaltman.com&#x2F;non-technical-founder-learn-to-hack
======
losthobbies
Not necessarily useful, but a great read.

[https://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-
sucks](https://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks)

------
derfnugget
Pretty sure I found this here:

[https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-
in-2...](https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-
in-2016-d3a717dd577f)

------
raztogt21
I really enjoy the following series by Aaron's.

[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/rawnerve](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/rawnerve)

